# Indy costume



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Honestly I'm not sure. We have several costume shops where I live that rent them out, but not sell. I think you'd have better luck making your own. This page 
http://rabittooth.com/IndyGearSell.htm

has a detailed description of the costume components, and he sold his for $2000 on ebay. The whole getup is pretty recognizable, I mean whip+fedora+jacket=Indiana Jones. I think authenticity will be out anyway if you buy preassembled from a shop. 

The jacket will probably cost you the most, but you can get one for under $100 at most discount clothing shops like Ross or KMart.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Yeah, I figured as much. But thanks for the link, it'll prove useful.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I think you might find a jacket like that in a thift shop, or on e-bay under vintage cloth'ng (1980s).


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

I dressed up like Indy a few years back. I looked all over for a jacket and ended up buying one at Goodwill. It wasn't authentic, but it looked pretty good. Overall I got a lot of great reactions from the costume.

I'm an art school graduate, so I sculpted a Gold Idol (from the beginning of Raiders) out of waterbased clay. It was a bit of a rush job, but it turned out pretty good. I painted it with high gloss gold spray paint and also sprayed it with furniture polish to shine it up.

I also took spider webbing and stretched it across my back and up onto the back of my hat. Then I attached rubber Tarantulas to the back of my jacket.

Oh, yeah, another thing... I took a digital voice recorder and taped the Indiana Jones theme onto it. Just that first little bit, you know.... Da Da Da DAH, Da-da DA and every now and then I'd reach into my jacket pocket and play it.

Good luck with your costume!


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Great tips Ray. I like the webbing/tarantula idea. I might have to "borrow" that.


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

AliveNBuried said:


> Great tips Ray. I like the webbing/tarantula idea. I might have to "borrow" that.



No problem, AliveNBuried. I just used the cheap stretch webs that you get in bags. I had to stick them to the jacket with rubber cement glue. It sort of makes it difficult to get your hat and jacket on because you have to keep them close together when you connect webs to both. If you can get a helper to put them on you while you're wearing it, then it will be perfect.

I saw on that Mark Butler website about hooking up an airhose to your hot glue gun to make long stringing (and better looking) webs. I never tried that though.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Getting an authentic hat may be the toughest part of the whole costume, the hat(s) was made by an Australian firm that produces a wide brim hat similar to a fedora, the smaller brim models are avialable here, but they look funny after you have seen the character in costume. You will also need your old 45 Cal. revolver and holster.
FontGeek


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

http://withaswing.com/hats/fedora but only 21/2" brim

here is one for $80 (ouch) with a 2 3/4" brim

http://www.hatsdirect.com/cgi/products.cgi?view=59&returncat=Fedora+Hats&returnpage=0

Im thinking Indy costume too...


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

If you have the box set of Indiana Jones DVDs, they go through the costume and talk about the hat,the size and maker, and the reason for going with that style and size.
If this is for a one night stand, I would get something reasonable and settle. Blowing a couple of hundred dollars for the real thing may be a little more than you want to do. Good fedoras are not cheap, and cheap ones are not good.
FontGeek


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

If you're taking a summer trip to any Disney Park you can get the hat for $30~$35. One of my daughters bought one last year. I think they have shirts too. They sell them in Adventure Land. They might have them at the Disney stores that are in malls.

lf you want a real cheap hat - they have them on anytimecostumes.com --$6 not exactly like the one in the film but hey $6


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

if this is just for one night, i have a general fule that if i'm going to spend a lot on something, i'm going to have to be able to use it more than once. if you buy an Indy Jacket for a lot of money, make sure you can get multiple uses from it. Personaly, some of my costume pieces become part of my wardrobe. Not all, but some. Or i'll find a way to use it again in a year or more.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

A good comfortable bomber jacket is tough to beat, but whether it is something you would wear the rest of the year is more of a personal dress code thing.
Don't let anyone tell you the vinyl ones are just as good as the leather ones. NOT A CHANCE! They don't breath, age or break in the same as the leather ones. When they get crease marks from regular usage, leather ones gain character, vinyl ones crease and the vinyl cracks and peels off. Not pretty.
However, if this is going to be a one night thing only, then the vinyl may be all you need.
Thrift stores get them on a regular basis.
You should also make an ancient map that is in pieces (ala Raiders of the Lost Ark).
The most recognisable pieces are the hat, the jacket, the whip, the leather bag with the long strap (an old carrier bag or purse), and the 45. For props, an ancient looking sclupture, a map, shankara stone, a compass, maybe his lucky charm (a zippo lighter with a 4 leaf clover on it), a pocket knife, a small beat up notebook and pencil.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Here is a supplier of authentic hats, they will shape them to the desired look. Indy had several versions depending upon the scene and movie.
www.toddscostumes.com/indy/herbert_johnson_fedora.htm
These are the genuine Herbert Johnson "Australia" version of the hat as worn by Harrison Ford in the movies.
FontGeek


----------

